# Old Kubota finish mower



## dwalton5 (Jul 24, 2009)

I just purchased a mid 80's Kubota 3571 finish mower. It is a 3 point mount mower. I am searching for the deck belt. It does not have one to reference. I have the owners manual but it does not list a size or part #. The local Kubota dealer was no help. Anyone with any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

Sorry I'm no help here, but welcome to the forum, anyhow! 

BTW, somebody should be by soon with some help.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum dwalton5! Sometimes you just are not able to find the info. on sizes and you might try routing a length of rope through the pullies and adjust the tension so the rope would be installed similar to a proper belt. Mark the length on the rope and take it a NAPA or other tractor dealer or store and have them compare it to find you a belt that will work. 

Sometimes this is the only option left if you don't have the manuals and decal to give you the info. 

I would recommend that you contact Ronnie Bowman over on Tractor Smart I am confident he can help you find a belt that will work. 

http://www.tractorsmart.com/

Good luck and let us know how things work out.


----------



## SCPOret (Oct 24, 2009)

Send me an e-mail at work "[email protected]" I'll look up what ever you need and send you the part numbers. You should be able to find them at your local kubota dealer.


----------

